# Drawing a mural on the wall...



## Whyte8 (Jun 15, 2013)

I am curious, and dont have anyone to ask(until now) What kind of pastel could I use on a wall painted in interior latex, that eventually would be painted over because we live in a rental home. As you could imagine, I don't want to damage my rental property, so any help would be awesome! Ultimately, I could you some acrylic paint, but I enjoy drawing more than painting. It just comes more easily to me than painting. Thank you for the help in advance!


----------

